# Paste wax and rust - suggestions?



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Is paste wax the same as the car wax you get in the auto brans? I live up in North East PA and it is humid here. As Neil Young said "rust never sleeps".

Any suggestions on how to minimize rust on tool tops, table saw , jointer etc..

Who often should it be applied?

Thanks all,


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

From the Marc's website.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/?p=153


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

*No! *Car wax has silicon in it and will cause rust. I use Johnson's paste wax and apply it once a week. I use wax paper and rub down my plane after each use and have had no rust problems. With my table saw, I will use the wax paper mostly and hit it with paste wax(I think it says for floors) weekly or every other week depending on how much I use it. *HUMIDITY, ha!* You haven't felt humidity until you've lived in south Louisiana! Today the temp is 94 with a heat index of 105 when you add the humidity.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WAX PAPER?????

I never thought of that! I'll have to steal a roll for the shop and give it a try. My new shoulder plane is already trying to rust on me.

Tell 'em about the humidity. Right now in Raymond MS it's 90 with a heat index of 99. The cool-off from a rain just makes you dread the sauna when the sun comes back out. These folk don't know how good they've got it in that regard.

Of course, we don't have the snow…


----------



## RHH (Jul 3, 2007)

You should try Johnson's Paste Wax. It is a floor care product and doesn't contain all the stuff that they put in car wax. We find it at Lowe's, the blue borg, in the household cleaning supplies section.

It's pretty humid in central Texas in the fall and winter (even RH in the 50-60% range right now). I've used it for years here and in FL and in NC. Clean the surface. Apply JPW liberally. Let dry tll it's cloudy. Wipe off the excess and buff. I bought a buffer bonnet at the local auto supply and place my ROS on it an it does a great job of buffing out.

HTH


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm using Renaissance Wax on my hand tools. A little goes a long way. I use Johnson's on my Tablesaw and other machines.

Also, it is pretty dry here - 107 with a heat index of 103. 15-20% I belive.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Snowdog as we only live 48 miles from each other I have gone through the same humidity as you. Johnson Paste wax after cleaning with T9 ( as pointed out by the WOODWHISPER ) works great. The T9 and the Paste wax have kept my tools free of rust, even in the basement.


----------

